# fort morgan shark fishin people wanted



## coelocanth (Apr 28, 2013)

Im looking for some people to fish for shark at fort morgan surf ..ONLY INTERESTED IN PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT SMOKERS OR DOPERS.OR DRINKERS OR VULGAR TALKERS..i am a clean cut christian guy and lookin for a couple people to fish for med to large shark from the beach .its alot fun but you must have your head clear to safely catch an release sharks ..i also pompano fish at same time too...i have caught bunches small to med sharks an want to go to next level..you need a team working togather to do it SAFELY


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Everyone enjoys a cold beer while fishing. "Go out and be fishers of men"


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nothing better than catching sharks, crossfaded and singing along to the 



.

this is a fishing site, not a dating site. you get what you get. the only thing you can really ask for is someone to be dedicated to fishing. nothing else. because nothing else matters. 

P.S. shark fishing isn't dangerous, inexperienced shark fishermen are dangerous.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm your man June 8-15. I have no experience though.


----------



## coelocanth (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol i dont care wat you say ..i dont hang out with losers and yes handling a large shark while drinking or doping is stupid and dangerous...if you are wat this site has i wont b here long anyway


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

well I'm not the best it has to offer, certainly not the worst.

I'm sure everyone wants to fish with a judgmental prick anyways. 

we could have been BFF's


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> we could have been BFF's


Hahha i love this. 

Fine example of why people are so leary of putting their faith in Christianity. I'd be willing to bet that 99.9% of people on this forum might be the nicest people youve met. Yeah thier vocabulary might be a litte vulgar. But, you can learn a lot from the people on here.


----------



## coelocanth (Apr 28, 2013)

You wat guys ....im off here asap...i dont care wat you think of christians...God is not mocked by your sin or unbelief..i will pray for you...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> well I'm not the best it has to offer, certainly not the worst.
> 
> I'm sure everyone wants to fish with a judgmental prick anyways.
> 
> we could have been BFF's


I don't see that he's being judgmental. I don't drink much or often and don't want to be around a drunk, especially when doing something that has real danger. I don't cuss and will have my kids with me. I'm not to shy to tell anyone to watch their mouths when they cuss around my wife or kids. It's not about judgement it's social standards. I'm sure there are some judgemental drunk, dope smoking pottymouths who wouldn't want to fish with a prude like me.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

coelocanth said:


> *Lol i dont care wat you say ..i dont hang out with losers* and yes handling a large shark while drinking or doping is stupid and dangerous...*if you are wat this site has i wont b here long anyway*





johnf said:


> I don't see that he's being judgmental. I don't drink much or often and don't want to be around a drunk, especially when doing something that has real danger. I don't cuss and will have my kids with me. I'm not to shy to tell anyone to watch their mouths when they cuss around my wife or kids. It's not about judgement it's social standards. I'm sure there are some judgemental drunk, dope smoking pottymouths who wouldn't want to fish with a prude like me.


I'm having a hard time understanding your argument here. clearly he's judgmental. anyone who drinks, smokes (weed or cigarettes), or curses is a loser in his eyes. I'm sure spending any amount of time together would be just swell. think of all the other things losers might do or have. but you guys sound perfect for each other. 

and just to clarify I'm not religious, don't smoke, cuss worse than a sailor and drink with the best (or worst) of 'em. but i know people who do not drink, hardly speak a foul word, love god/jesus and can get cheech and chong high just by looking at them and are probably the nicest, most respectful people you will meet. 

By the way, kids are a distraction while shark fishing. especially little ones and when there is little experience in the group. 

good luck. make sure you guys get a system down to get them out and back in the water within a minute or two and keep wire/bolt cutters on hand to get a stubborn hook out. smash the barb of just cut the hook below the barb and slide it out.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You sound young. Not judgemental at all. I know lots of folks of all kinds and am respectful to everyone I meet. When there's bad language on tv I change the channel. I just don't like hearing it.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*tolerance and respect*



coelocanth said:


> Im looking for some people to fish for shark at fort morgan surf ..ONLY INTERESTED IN PEOPLE WHO ARE NOT SMOKERS OR DOPERS.OR DRINKERS OR VULGAR TALKERS..i am a clean cut christian guy and lookin for a couple people to fish for med to large shark from the beach .its alot fun but you must have your head clear to safely catch an release sharks ..i also pompano fish at same time too...i have caught bunches small to med sharks an want to go to next level..you need a team working togather to do it SAFELY


 The PFF has many people from all walks of life. If you allow your perception or opinions to decide who are losers and winners based on smoking, drinking, or language you are not doing your self any favors. I have been in Florida since December and I have met a lot of amazing people from the PFF. If I allowed myself to decide who are winners and losers based on them not living the life that I have decided to live for myself I would have truly missed out! I appreciate each of them for being different and try to get to know people and value there opinions even if I don't share them. by not pre judging folks based on any factors I live a richer fuller life. You would be surprised to find out how many so called bums are amazing vets that have mental issues as a byproduct of them putting everything on the line to defend our freedoms. labeled by most as losers to me they are heroes that continue to suffer daily for defending our right to have different opinions, religions, and life styles. I could go on with many examples but I would rather just say thanks to all of you for being you. The one thing that we all share is the love for fishing so lets try to be tolerant and respectful to our fellow anglers and countrymen and maybe make a friend or two in the process. UGLY


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with ugly1 on this one. People maybe crass cussers and drink, but doesn't necessarily mean they're bad people. I don't like to hang around people who have really bad language but doesnt mean they are horrible people. I do have lots of friends who are cussin, drinkin, smokers but I don't spend a lot of time with them socially with my family. I can get along with them one on one situation. I can fish hunt or anything else like that with them. As for the judgmental, yeah he sounds a bit judgemental. Everyone is a bit judgemental You know people who say they're not judgemental are being judgemental on the judgmenta. lol

I wouldn't want a drunk around my kids and expect people to watch their language around them. Smoking outside is a bit annoying but I know it's a tough thing to stop. Don't have a problem with dope smokers, but don't want them around when they are doing it. It's illegal. Simple enough.


----------

